# Reading My Husband's Actions



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This is just a continuation of my soap opera life... My husband and I have been separated for five months now. My husband moved out of our house after I finally told him I couldn't trust him any longer. We had been together almost 24 years and have three children. Although he cheated on me, I would do anything to put our marriage back together. He says he is 50/50 on working our marriage out or getting a divorce. He says he still loves me (but he doesn't think we can ever live together again). We work together daily. We were getting couple's counseling every other week. However, I couldn't see any progress being made. He is now seeing the counselor alone and I'm seeing a new counselor alone.

I learned that my husband had put a divorce lawyer on retainer this week. He says he had to do that for his protection, since I had seen a lawyer. He says he is still 50/50 and that he is still seeing the counselor because he doesn't know why he is distancing himself from me. What does everyone think? Is it over? Also, we haven't wore our wedding bands in months. In another conversation we had over hiring the lawyer, he said there was always hope.

My counselor says to just give him space. She says he doesn't know what he wants yet. In the meantime we're both reading The Five Love Languages. I'll be trying those techniques.


----------

